# A Colt M1911A1 issued to the Naval Armed Guard.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

This Colt was issued to the US Navy Armed Guard. They suffered the highest casualty rate of the Navy during WW II.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

That's interesting, a U.S. Navy pistol marked U.S. Army.


----------

